# The BEAST is here!!!



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

XD

FINALLY!!! The Beast has arrived!

My dad kindly helped me assemble it




























It's absolutely HUGE!!! It's so great.

Unfortunately, there's plenty of little nooks and crannies they can squeeze out of - so I've got plenty of tricks up my sleeve to rat-proof 

El Rattos are not pleased with me - as I've spent their free-range time fitting mesh to the cage. Tomorrow I will be cleaning the mesh and hopefully putting the first coat of paint on it. I don't think my furkids will be out much this week - but hopefully they'll realise it's in their best interest 

I have many scratches and blisters now lol I did get industrial gloves but it took me twice as long to use the wire cutters. I'm hard, me!

Well guys, what do you think of this beaut?


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

OHHHH MYYY GOOODDDD I love it! IT'S A MONSTER! Where are the nooks and crannies? Where did you get it??

What are the dimensions?

I WANT ONE.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Most definitely in their best interest... lucky rattos! And why paint it, if you don't mind me asking? Doesn't it already have a pretty nice finish?


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I thought she meant painting the mesh?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Deluxe-XL-Fer...ryZ46307QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The bar spacing is 1" - so the smallest of my girls can squidge through

In the last pic, you can see the gap between the top and bottom half (which I was told, would apparently be covered by the tray) is about 2" wide. I'm going to try and get some PVC to cover it, unless I can find a way to glue some mesh on.

But price vs size, it's an amazing cage. Although - getting the mesh, paint and all that has brought the cost up to Â£200, easily. But, I still think it's worth it. It's a good 'pet project' :lol:

Edit : psh! don't post while I'm replying LOL! And yes, I have to paint the galvanized meshing. I'm going for black paint - keep it gothic lol (and the paint I'm using is Japlac - non toxic enamel based paint used for wee kiddie toys - so safe enough for non-chewing rats)


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a NICE cage! Lucky rats, there's so much space!


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

oh wow. i'd trade that for my FN.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

:!: It would eat my FN! 

It's absolutly stunning! My rats and I are jealous! It's a good thing I don't have room for something like that. I cannot wait to see how you furnish it into a rattie home!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh Ration that is awesome!!

What are the actual dimensions of The Beast? How many rats will it devour? You are going to have a lot of fun (and hard work) trying to make that thing look not bare. LOLOL


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Hmmm. It looks like the same finish on the FN! It's not, then?

WOW, though. What a NICE cage.  I can't wait to see it decorated.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

That is beautiful
Hahaha.
What an awesome cage. I can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dimensions : 107 W x 58 D x 141 H cm. This bad boy will hold 16, if I remember correctly. 

Kimmiekins - It's not an FN but the similarities are definately there. I think it's one of the 'knock off' makes, or maybe from a similar manifacturer. There's even a little disk on the door where the FN logo usually goes on the FN.

I'm totally loving The Beast so far - it's scratched me up and has me covered in paint - two evenings of work and 300 zip ties down and I'm only half completed on the meshing. But it's going to be worth it - I can tell


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

That is an awesome cage. That would be so hard to find around here. I was lucky just to get a FN shipped here.
I can't wait to see final setup photos of your ratties in their new home.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Definitly post pics of the final cage - when its decorated and filled with fun stuff 

lovely cage - if i had the space and the money that would be in my room right now!
Jess x


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

that would eat like 10 of my cages -jealousy-


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

That is too good. I love my cage, but I gotta admit, that cage is the finest one around! 

I look forward to seeing it filled with fun and rats!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

It looks great! I bet your rats are loving life.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

oh. my. gosh. that is so COOL!!! its also so HUMUNGOE!!!!!! WOW WOW WOWIE


----------

